

Text My gate operator to open ... No Arduino required - zbruhnke
http://www.zachbruhnke.com/text-my-gate-operator-to-open-i-think-so-thanks-twilio
Would love to hear feedback on this idea and what end users opinions are of the product!
======
bradleyland
"...and only has internet at his house because I 'borrowed' his neighbors with
the help of aircrack-ng and repeated it in his house."

This is superfluous to the primary subject of the article, but I have a really
hard time respecting or upvoting a story that opens with a prideful statement
that you're intruding upon your neighbor's network, despite their efforts to
secure it.

Just because you can defeat your neighbor's deadbolt with a crowbar doesn't
mean you should feel free to enter and enjoy the comfort of their home at your
whim.

~~~
mentat
Yeah, that struck me too. I'm pretty sure that's definitely a pretty serious
crime to be blogging about casually.

